# Mini ITX Black Frame (Inspired by In Win D-frame Mini)



## elkasix (Oct 29, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel i5 4690k
Asus z97I-plus
Zotac 760 gtx amp
2*4go xms3 1600
1 to wd caviarblack
Noctua NH-U12S + Corsair Sp120 Pwm Quiet 
Be quiet 550w dark power pro

*Mods:*
Custom case 
Custom paint
Black/Carbon/White sleeve


----------



## Kira (Oct 29, 2014)

*Very original and very airy 
No worries hotspot at least 
Nice finish 
Great job*


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 29, 2014)

nice, nice
i like that
but it looks you need to clean it periodically since its pretty open


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 30, 2014)

.................... its Naked!!!!! Seriously though nice build!


----------



## elkasix (Oct 31, 2014)

*hi thank you for your support. I just want to say this is a case concept,and my first scratchbuild. 
we know well the problems of open air cases (noise and dust). I made this case for fun.
anyway i had a lots of comments and that's cool *


----------



## Satyagraha (Dec 19, 2014)

Great concept build. You have inspired me to take it from here and incorporate the elements you mentioned. Air flow and dust control. A glass box comes to mind.


----------



## Satyagraha (Dec 19, 2014)

elkasix said:


> To view this case mod, go here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Satyagraha said:


> Great concept build. You have inspired me to take it from here and incorporate the elements you mentioned. Air flow and dust control. A glass box comes to mind.


Did you mention the name of your big cooling fan?


----------



## elkasix (Dec 21, 2014)

Satyagraha said:


> Did you mention the name of your big cooling fan?



Hi Satyagraha thx, it's a noctua radiator  "NH-U12S"  and  Corsair fan "Sp120 Pwm Quiet". yep you can add fan filter. i'll prepare two laser cutted acrylic side panels.


----------



## Satyagraha (Dec 21, 2014)

elkasix said:


> Hi Satyagraha thx, it's a noctua radiator  "NH-U12S"  and  Corsair fan "Sp120 Pwm Quiet". yep you can add fan filter. i'll prepare two laser cutted acrylic side panels.


Will you update this thread with photos when you get your side panels cut and mounted?


----------



## elkasix (Dec 31, 2014)

Satyagraha said:


> Will you update this thread with photos when you get your side panels cut and mounted?



hi yes no problem


----------

